# Hydrometers



## yvonbug (Jun 2, 2008)

Are Hydrometers ever used in any of the processes used in refining? I've got a bunch of them with different ranges, and was wondering what to do with them.


----------



## Lino1406 (Jun 5, 2008)

have no use


----------



## Oz (Jun 5, 2008)

You might be able to use them for checking acid concentrations at a known temperature. If you have dissolved metals in the solution it would throw the density off though. You could possibly set up your own standards to use them as an indicator in some of your processes.

Oz


----------

